# It's Christmas....Keep smiling



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

A few Jokes to help you. 

Good King Wenceslas phoned Domino's for a pizza.
The salesgirl asked him:-
'Do you want your usual? Deep pan, crisp and even?' 


Christmas: The time of year when everyone gets Santamental.


What is the purpose of reindeer? It makes the grass grow, sweetie.


How many ears has Captain Kirk got?
Three: the left ear, the right ear, and the final front ear. 


There were two ships. One was painted red. One was painted blue. They collided. At last report, the survivors were marooned.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

A few more ? :roll: 


What did Cinderella say when the chemist lost her photographs?
Someday my prints will come. :roll: 


What did the grape say when the elephant stepped on it?
Nothing. It just let out a little wine.


What is the most popular wine at Christmas? 
'I don't like Brussels sprouts!' 


Doctors tell us there are over seven million people who are overweight. These, of course, are only round figures :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

phil, Have you been a good boy? ray


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello ray  

Nice picture  

Did you like my Jokes ?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

moblee said:


> Hello ray
> 
> Nice picture
> 
> Did you like my Jokes ?


Yes, they were quite funny and clean. Is this the benefit of having teenagers in the house? ray


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

No mate :!: I can write whatever I like, they don't care about their old dad  

Is the lovely lesley well ?.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought this was good too :roll: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

In the cemetery I saw 4 men carrying a coffin round & round, 3 hours later I saw the same men with the

same coffin & I thought to myself................................................they've lost the plot!
dave p


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Anybody else apart from me full of wit  ..........(I said wit) :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

How do you make a slow Reindeer fast?


Dont feed it


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

What do you call a Reindeer with a upset tummy ?

"Elk "-a-seltzer


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

What do angry mice send each other at christmas ?

Cross mouse cards
>
>
>
What do sheep say to santa ?

Seasons bleating
>
>
>
What sort of insects love snow ?

Mo-ski-toes


----------

